# Fc/afc- Wood River's Franchise???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone have the Fruehling's contact info? 
Also, any info on any of his pups? 
Any litters out there by him?

I know that he is young, and hasn't been bred much, but he's got a SMOKIN' pedigree with an exceptional bitchline!!!

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=88744

We bred our FC AFC Citori's accept No Substitute, Brook to Shaq a month ago, and she is expecting to whelp April 4.
They were both National Finalists, and Shaq has all health clearances that I needed, as does she. Plus he has classic good looks, great temperament and courage. They compete against each other often, and I like what I see in him. His points total speaks for itself.

We have a few spots on the list, if you want to PM me, I would be happy to discuss either dog,
thanks,
Lynn Moore


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

I am interested I just got off the phone with Bill shaq's owner.

How many females do you have spoken for?

Rob


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Due April 5th, five females and three males on our list.....but not taking deposits yet. We will be soon, as there are a few more people wanting females. Since Shaq just won the Open last weekend, had a lot of calls today. Thank-you for your interest and I want to thank Lainee for doing a beautiful pedigree for me! 
Lynn Moore


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Everything I hear about Shaq is that he is just plain awesome!! I have spoken with Bill and Gay mostly through emails over the last couple years. They seem to be just awesome people and have been very generous with their time in answering my questions. His pups are pretty young so far but, I know of one repeat breeding that took place in which I think had two derby list pups out of the first breeding. 

I have a friend with a shooter daughter that I am just begging them to breed to Shaq. Don't know know if it will happen or not. I also have a female that if she turns out how I hope she will, she will get bred to Shaq in a couple years. 

Over the last couple years Shaq has been one of the top compteting dogs. And this is with him competing against Carbon, Auggie, Chopper and other great dogs. 

If you need their contact info I believe I have email addresses and possibly phone numbers for Bill and Gay. Again, they are great people from my experience with them.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I bred to Shaq last September and the pups are now 4 months old. ALL owners are thrilled with the pups so far. Nice uniform litter.
Interesting to note that we did the first surgical A.I. with Shaq's semen and his post-thaw count was good and we had 7 pups in the litter with a maiden bitch.
We plan on repeating the breeding this fall...Shaq is awesome.
Cheers,
Marcy


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all of the pms.

Reason I ask, is that a friend is planning on breeding his Master Hunter bitch this spring. He is considering some big name "proven" sires like Fargo II and Code Blue. She has 2 pups sired by Rudy with Derby points, and one with 3 Master passes at 19 months. He has decided that he wants to go a different direction with this breeding. I also suggested Shaq. 

The bitch, Dancin' Dreamer Kate-MH, is sired by FC/AFC Dare to Dream, out of my Master Hunter bitch HRCH-Tanks Alot for the Dance-MH (FC/AFC-Stepper x Super Tanker daughter). She is the littermate to FC-Bayou Teche Tex, and full sibling to FC-Butch's Dream Code Of TCR. Both National Qualifiers. She is CNM-CLEAR/EIC-CLEAR/OFA-GOOD/CERF. I think her pedigree (great bitchline) would be awesome with Shaq!!! She is on gooddoginfo but I can't get it to transfer over for some reason.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Any one have contact info for Shaq? Does he throw any color?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

> Does he throw any color?



Black, black and more black!


----------



## Racingace (Mar 6, 2006)

I've just bred my DB's Cracker of Club Mead ("RITZ") bitch to Shaq and the pups should be here the 1st of May. Shaq is a phenomenal dog and I was fortunate to train with Don Remain & Shaq this winter and see that not only is he an exceptional trial dog, he is a wonderful dog to train. My bitch is well-bred and is the winner of a 60+ Qual in very limited trials and I'm very excited about the pups. If anyone has an interest, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Can someone post the pedigree for Shaq please?

Thanks in advance,

Rick


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=78305


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

lillusk3 said:


> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=78305


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

A question for you experienced breeders. I have a nice female whose grandsire was Lean Mac. I have been looking at stud dogs for future breedings and noticed that Shaq's grandsire on the dam's side is Lean Mac. If I were to breed my female to Shaq would that be too much Lean Mac too close?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

In a word, NO!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Anybody have contact info for Shaq's owners? A friend of mine would like to find out if he'll be running in the NW so he/we can go see him.

Thanks,


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Rick C, 

I just pm'd you Shaq's owners email address. I have emailed both Bill and Gay int he past on several occasions. They were some of the nicest people I have dealt with in the dog games. Very helpful and courtious.. Travis


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

With EE's new search feature it is very easy to see where a dog is running. Shaq is running a trial tomorrow.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Wyldfire said:


> With EE's new search feature it is very easy to see where a dog is running. Shaq is running a trial tomorrow.


 
Thank you. I must be EE challenged because I thought there was a feature for this and couldn't find it. 

I'll try again.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Log in, click on the "search" tab, check the "dogs" box, put wood river into the containing box, and hit search, will find Shaq in the list that comes up, click on his name and all EE trials that he has run and is entered in to date will come up.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Found it, thank you again.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Anybody got any pics of him they could post up?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I have some but, am picture posting challenged..... I will have one of you post them for us. I want to email Bill and Gay first to see if they are Ok with me posting them though. I am sure they will be.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I have some but, am picture posting challenged.....


email them to [email protected]


----------



## rg34 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been looking and waiting for a pup for quite a while. I had a deposit on a Cosmo pup that ended up falling through. Looking around, I'm hearing many positive things about Shaq and am very interested in one of his pups. If anyone has recently bred or plans on breeding soon, please let me know. I'm ready to git in line for a pup.......PM any details or pedigree!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

rg34 said:


> I've been looking and waiting for a pup for quite a while. I had a deposit on a Cosmo pup that ended up falling through. Looking around, I'm hearing many positive things about Shaq and am very interested in one of his pups. If anyone has recently bred or plans on breeding soon, please let me know. I'm ready to git in line for a pup.......PM any details or pedigree!


If you haven't already, check the classifieds here on the RTF. There is a nice looking litter in there which is why I brought this thread back for questions about him.


----------



## rg34 (Dec 11, 2007)

I called and talked to the owner Dale and he took my name and number for a pup. He said he thought all were spoken for but would contact me if he found out otherwise. I just posted hoping someone else would have one available.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

The breeding is taking place as I type (Friday 5/23). Kate is a very nice bitch , and throws NICE pups. I am a little biased, she is from a litter out of my bitch HRCH-Tanks Alot For the Dance-MH. KATE IS ALSO A HUNTING MACHINE!!! Her owner, Dale, is a GREAT GUY.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

I am planning a breeding this fall with Shaq. Pm me for more details.
Here is my dogs pedigree.
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=80167


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Shaq pic courtesy of the Fruehling's. Mrs. Fruehling said there is another real nice Shaq breeding (flip daughter) coming up in the next week or so for anyone looking.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

blabman said:


> I am planning a breeding this fall with Shaq. Pm me for more details.
> Here is my dogs pedigree.
> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=80167


Chuck, pick me out a good one! I want the male that causes the most trouble in the litter. I want wild, intrepid and big. ;-)


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Am I the only one who can't see the pic in Travis' post?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Hookset said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic in Travis' post?


No. I can't see it either.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Heres the pic of shaq courteous of mrs.fruehling What a great looking boy..


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a couple more pics of Shaq that I can share if you pm me your e-mail address.

BTW: It was posted that the Shaq x Kate-MH breeding that I advertised in the classifieds was all sold- NOT TRUE. 

Pups are not due until mid to late July. 
2 males/2 females are spoken for as of now. All going to trial homes. 

We are EXCITED to say the least!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any one have Shaqs Contact info


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Jason, pm coming your way.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> I am planning a breeding this fall with Shaq. Pm me for more details.
> Here is my dogs pedigree.
> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=80167


The litter hit the ground Saturday 11/22. 8 males and 1 female whelped.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any one have Bills number ?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

How are some of the Shaq sired pups working out? 

Steve


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> How are some of the Shaq sired pups working out?
> 
> Steve


Mine is only 8.5 months old, so far very good. Great yard attitude and handles the pressure real well. Very willing to do it right and marks well for his age. I hope to be running Amateurs with him in two years. 

Probably going to be around 80lbs when he matures. Photo at 4 months in my avatar.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Ours is 16 months old, won her second Derby entered and is in the 4th series of the Qual today, so I guess they can do blinds, too. She is a great marker and courageous, too!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Lynn Moore said:


> Ours is 16 months old, won her second Derby entered and is in the 4th series of the Qual today, so I guess they can do blinds, too. She is a great marker and courageous, too!


Lynn, congrats! I was actually visting with Bill for quite a while while he was here in Utah back in May for the trial and he introduced me to Michael. I enjoyed meeting and visiting with him. I know at that time, both he and Bill were pretty excited about these pups. Best of luck with the rest of the trial this weekend!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Travis! Hey Booty, ours is big too, way taller than her mother already. Will be heavier I can tell. She looks like Shaq, overly friendly, always in your face and lap.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Thanks to Tammy Bell and FindRetrievers.com, here is a great link to a picture of Shaq at the Treasure State Open, which he won.

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/y5z2lJqd/1/4192726#imageID=-75000193


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

jscarborough said:


> Thanks to Tammy Bell and FindRetrievers.com, here is a great link to a picture of Shaq at the Treasure State Open, which he won.
> 
> http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/y5z2lJqd/1/4192726#imageID=-75000193


That slide show is awesome, a MUST watch!!!

Cudos to Tammy Bell for taking internet coverage of retrievers to new heights.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy, who was the photographer????? Those are absolutely awesome images. I had not paid much attention to your site because my dog has no part (yet) in that level. But now I will be checking in most every day. 

Thank you so much! Do you need another writer/photographer team?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Franco said:


> That slide show is awesome, a MUST watch!!!
> 
> Cudos to Tammy Bell for taking internet coverage of retrievers to new heights.


 

I couldnt agree more!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> Thanks for all of the pms.
> 
> Reason I ask, is that a friend is planning on breeding his Master Hunter bitch this spring. He is considering some big name "proven" sires like Fargo II and Code Blue. She has 2 pups sired by Rudy with Derby points, and one with 3 Master passes at 19 months. He has decided that he wants to go a different direction with this breeding. I also suggested Shaq.
> 
> The bitch, Dancin' Dreamer Kate-MH, is sired by FC/AFC Dare to Dream, out of my Master Hunter bitch HRCH-Tanks Alot for the Dance-MH (FC/AFC-Stepper x Super Tanker daughter). She is the littermate to FC-Bayou Teche Tex, and full sibling to FC-Butch's Dream Code Of TCR. Both National Qualifiers. She is CNM-CLEAR/EIC-CLEAR/OFA-GOOD/CERF. I think her pedigree (great bitchline) would be awesome with Shaq!!! She is on gooddoginfo but I can't get it to transfer over for some reason.


I LIKE TEX!!!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, guys! I would have missed your comments hadn't I been such a big fan of Shaq's.

Thanks so much for mentioning my photos of Shaq, Jim. How is Gus doing?? 

Glad you found the 'Slideshow Feature' too Franco! It puts dog trials in another light doesn't it?

I took all of the photographs myself in Montana. What absolutely gorgeous scenery and what nice dogs to photograph too! 

I would love to have additional writer/photo teams. Contact me and we can work out something easy for you.

Here is what I officially call this feature and posted here on RTF:

*IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DOGS
Photos from Retriever Events around the country capture the true spirit of the retriever in action. Click on an event and then watch a slideshow of the wonderful dogs who make it all possible.
ENJOY some of these great dogs!*

http://findretrievers.phanfare.com

FC AFC JAZZTIME HANGING CHAD
FC COLONEL BOWIE'S REVENGE
AFC CFC CAFC GMPR MHR JAZZTIME LAST CHANCE V PEKISKO
FC AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE
AFC ROBB'S MIA HAMBONE
and more!


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

http://mcs-photography.com/photocar...43312491bf42393&viewGallery=2896&do=photocart

Portrait of Shaq from the Natl. Am.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats Lynn!!!
My brother and buddy Dale have 13 month old Shaq pups from the breeding that Dale and I put together. The pups that I have seen look like Shaq, whether male or female. My brother's female pup is a clone of Shaq. 
I believe that 5 of the pups will be running Derbies this fall. 
Talked to Dale last night and there will be a repeat, and if timing is right, I WILL BE GETTING ONE!!!

FC/AFC Wood Rivers Franchise x Dancin Dreamer Kate-MH(Cosmo x Stepper/Super Tanker).


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's a few of Shaq I took at the Nat. Am. He's a nice looking dog


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is one of the pictures of Shaq that I got at the National. The picture was taken while he watched the delay flyer being shot. He is an impressive animal to watch.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

And... it sounds like he got another win this weekend!!! Is that 5 WINS this year??


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

tshuntin said:


> And... it sounds like he got another win this weekend!!! Is that 5 WINS this year??


That should make it 2 Open and 3 Amateur WINs for 09 plus several placements. That should put him close to 30 AA points for 09 with half the year to go. 

Congrats to Lynn Moore on Brooke winning the Open! I didn't see the Q results, she has a 16 month old Shaq x Brooke pup entered.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Franco said:


> That should make it 2 Open and 3 Amateur WINs for 09 plus several placements. That should put him close to 30 AA points for 09 with half the year to go.
> 
> Congrats to Lynn Moore on Brooke winning the Open! I didn't see the Q results, she has a 16 month old Shaq x Brooke pup entered.


Booty, I think I read that the Moore's Shaq x Brook pup JAM'd the Qual! Impressive!


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

I kept a female littermate of Franco's "Cheval" from my Shaq x Sadie MH breeding.
At 8 1/2 months she is thru the T and swim by, and I'm running cold blinds with her. She is a thinker. Marks very well and has a great attitude.
Like Shaq, she will lick you to death.

It was nice meeting Bill and Gay Fruehling at the National Am. 
Very nice folks!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Like Shaq, she will lick you to death.


Uh oh, now I know what happened. I have a home bred, 5 month old Shaq pup. His momma is a licker and now the pup is a real busy, heavy tongued licker, who completely puts her momma to shame in the licking dept. By accident with this breeding, I doubled up on the licking gene! :-?

She can mark too. Hope she makes an all age dog.


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

What is Ruby's pedigree?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=87841 That looks like it could be a fantastic litter to Shaq. Best of luck.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

A client of mine did a nice line breeding with Shaq. This litter is an improvement over the bitches previous litter. They have lots of go but they can manage that go at a young age. They're pretty young but they're using their brain in a way that I like to see. Very mature for 6 months.

http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=98862

Angie


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Angie B said:


> A client of mine did a nice line breeding with Shaq. This litter is an improvement over the bitches previous litter. They have lots of go but they can manage that go at a young age. They're pretty young but they're using their brain in a way that I like to see. Very mature for 6 months.
> 
> http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=98862
> 
> Angie


 
I wouldn't call this a line breeding. Although the pups I'm sure are nice! U have lean Mac x no surprise doubled up but a huge percentage of dogs have lean Mac doubled, even tripled and 
it's 4 back on one side and 3 on the other from the pup. If they shared a common grandsire Or great grandsire i would call that a line breeding. We need a new term for lean mac on both sides! What's an update on the pups?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a pup that is a repeat from Chuck N's bitch and Shaq and she is doing great. She is great looking, tons of drive, and learns quickly. Fun to train to boot!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

champ said:


> I wouldn't call this a line breeding. Although the pups I'm sure are nice! U have lean Mac x no surprise doubled up but a huge percentage of dogs have lean Mac doubled, even tripled and
> it's 4 back on one side and 3 on the other from the pup. If they shared a common grandsire Or great grandsire i would call that a line breeding. We need a new term for lean mac on both sides! What's an update on the pups?


They do. Shadow and Quick are brothers. Max's suprise and Chena Rivers wild Lady are siblings. 

Angie


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I just had the privilege of working with a really neat little Shaq bitch owned by my buddy Dale Willard. I had Allie for about two months working on her transition. Her breeding is Shaq x Dancin' Dreamer Kate-MH (dam of FC-Blackwater's Last Resort-"Finn" and MNHofF-Kate's Diamond in the Rough). This little girl can flat mark, and when she finally got her confidence back, began running some really nice blinds. I WISH SHE BELONGED TO ME!!!

She is a clone of her grandma, HRCH-Tanks Alot for the Dance-MH(dam of FC-Bayou Teche Tex, FC-Butch's Dream Code of TCR, and FTCH-Dream Dancin')
My brother Philip owns a female littermate to Allie that has a few Master passes at the age of 2. His girl looks just like her daddy Shaq. 

I believe that Allie is now back on Clint Avant's truck.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

This is an old thread *please note the date from the original poster*

Hoping maybe a few previous posters have kept in touch with some of the above mentioned breeding's and have updates on the pup's.


In light of the recent top 10 stud thread ,I thought I'd refresh this thread to see if anyone has follow ups on Shaq puppies. I have been told that he would be a good match for a stud with my BLF. What characteristics have the females possessed that have produced? Any qualities that stand out in the female that have produced exceptional breeding's ,or female names to research.

I have researched him and his offspring on huntinglab pedigree,but that does not fully explain the temperament, trainability and other characteristics of the females that may aided in producing litters and my decision of what stud to use.

Also feel free to add any info on Shaq's qualities as I don't know a lot about him and the quest for a stud is a long road ,and since I have plenty of time I would like to do my research carefully and narrow the choices down.

Thanks


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a shaq pup that is about to be 2 in Janurary. He has turned out to be a very nice dog thus far, injured right now but managed 2 derby wins in his first 4 starts. I will have another shaq pup, hopefully from a repeat breeding of my current shaq pup. For an amateur I could not ask for an easier dog to manage. He is as talented as anything you will run accross, very intellegent and very driven. He loves to work, regardless if it is drill work or marks. Pretty honest, can take pressure but learns from it immediately and won't repeat his mistakes often. Its over once its over with him, he will however remember a correction he didn't understand and try to over compensate. He is one of the best lining dogs I have every seen. The trainer I have used says he is as good of a lining dog as he has ever had his hands on. There is nothing I can complain about really with this dog. He is a dream come true for an ameatur that needs a dog that won't try and run them over. Good looking fella too. You will hear the same story about most all shaq pups out there, they seem to be very consistant litters. thats the reason I wanted to get a shaq pup, its the reason I'll have another. Juices littermates are all doing great as well, they all seem to be the same dog from talking to the owners. Just my take.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

claimsadj- what is the bitch like? stubborn ,soft, fire breather, learned from corrections, held a grudge after correction,needed day in day out training to progress or retained concepts well after long periods off?


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not really the one to comment as I don't know that much about her. Angie B on here trained her as far as I know. I know the bitch has a ton of personality but thats about it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> This is an old thread *please note the date from the original poster*
> 
> Hoping maybe a few previous posters have kept in touch with some of the above mentioned breeding's and have updates on the pup's.
> 
> ...


What and Why were you told that? I have seen a few Shaq pups up close and personal along with Shaq himself in his heyday, He was as fine a marking dog as any, seems to throw good looking dogs too..I have not researched who he has been bred to, but he brings a heck of a lot to the table...You do know that Shaq's owners will not breed to untitled bitches, which eliminates a lot of potential hook ups...but their dog, their choice


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> What and Why were you told that? I have seen a few Shaq pups up close and personal along with Shaq himself in his heyday, He was as fine a marking dog as any, seems to throw good looking dogs too..I have not researched who he has been bred to, but he brings a heck of a lot to the table...You do know that Shaq's owners will not breed to untitled bitches, which eliminates a lot of potential hook ups...but their dog, their choice


I'm not sure the titled bitches only part is true.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> I'm not sure the titled bitches only part is true.


unless Mr Fruehling has changed and softened his stance it was MH titled bitches or higher to breed to Shaq


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Bon ,on huntinglab under offspring there is a total of 23 dams and 7 are not listed with titles and of the remaining one has a JH . If that be the case she has only cycled once a year which was last week,and we are far from being done playing the games.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> unless Mr Fruehling has changed and softened his stance it was MH titled bitches or higher to breed to Shaq


He approved a breeding to my bitch who had no titles and only derby points. I decided against it because I want to do a natural breeding, but just throwing that out there. I think he decides on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> Bon ,on huntinglab under offspring there is a total of 23 dams and 7 are not listed with titles and of the remaining one has a JH . If that be the case she has only cycled once a year which was last week,and we are far from being done playing the games.


Maybe Mr Fruehling has softened his stance on the issue,I just know from conversations with him and the ads he used to post on the RN...maybe since Shaq has been retired,the demand/interest for his semen has dropped...He and Mrs Fruehling are nice people, if you get an opportunity to breed to him,then I would take it..


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I posted on this thread three years ago. The pup I posted about was sold to a Don Remein client and is in training there. She was on the derby list with 22 derby points. It is running opens now and has one jam in one. Her owner will be running her in amateurs also. 

That was my litter to my bitch Missy. Out of that litter of 5, 4 made the US derby list and the other one made the Canadian Junior list. All of the pups in that litter are QAA'd. One is an FTCH in Canada at 3 years old, has US open and amateur placements. Another has an amateur placement. It was a small but nice litter.

Gordy Powers from California has one, I told Gordy when I sold him to him that I wanted to see Gordy handling that dog when Gordy was 100 years old. Looks like it's going to come true. Go Gordy!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I sure like the Shaq pup I have. At 25 months old she won a 50 dog Qual and will run all age stakes this summer after having puppies this winter/spring.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Anyone on here happen to have a pup out of the Shaq x Ruby breeding?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

justin300mag said:


> Anyone on here happen to have a pup out of the Shaq x Ruby breeding?


The Shaq x Ruby pups will be 2 years old on Dec. 25. I haven't kept up with their Derby results since the end of October.
End of October, 9 pups of the litter had Derby points. Two pups did not run in any Derbies. One went to a hunt test owner. He will run his first hunt test in February (will start out in either Senior or Master).

Of the 9 pups with Derby points, as of the end of October...

2 are on the Derby list
3 had 9 points 
1 had 8 points
1 had 6 points
1 had 3 or 4 points, could have been 5 (I have to check again)
1 had 2 points 

We regret not keeping a pup from the breeding. It was not the right time for Don to start training a new pup. He wanted to focus on getting Ruby back into training after puppies and he wanted to focus on running her daughter Sally in the Open and Amateur.
Sally is now close to her AFC title. We will be breeding Sally to Nike (AFC Rockliff's Justdoit) in January or Feb when she comes into season. We will keep a pup from that breeding.

Proud breeder of the Shaq-Ruby puppies,
Helen Graves


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a Shaq-Ruby pup, Roxxie. She has been the smartest, easiest to train and compliant dog I've owned and has A LOT of drive. She had 13 derby points in 8 derbies and will run Qual's this spring.

I watched Shaq several times when we were in Montana. He's a good looking dog who marks well and is a team player. I had to have a pup and when I saw Helen's breeding jumped at it. Glad I did!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Any truth to the rumor that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wade said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?


I haven't seen this to be the case.

Angie


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I want another some day I love mine. If anyone know of any good breeding out of him please let me know. Good looks and level headed pups is what I have seen.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Wade said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?


I don't think he's been bred enough to make any assumptions like that. He seems to me a good match for a high bitch though. He's been bred to some very nice females and has thrown some nice puppies. My male is a little slow to mature but could be an anomaly, as one of his litters had a pup qualify for the national as a 2yo and another pup in the litter was definitely not slow to mature as he had an am 2nd as a 3yo I believe.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Wade said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?


I don't think so, not with mine anyway.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Originally Posted by *Wade* _Any truth to the rumor that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?
> 
> _
> 
> I don't think so, not with mine anyway.


I've had a couple. Nope, not mine either


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wade said:


> Any truth to the *rumor* that Shaq puppies are slow to mature?


I saw and threw birds for about a half dozen of them on Don Remien's truck...not exactly sure where you got your sources..but my eyes tell me something different


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

As in most things, whether pups are thought to be slow to mature or not is up to the person's experience with pups and what they believe maturity to be. In a litter of pups, you are going to find some slower to mature than others. Some folks think males are slower to mature than females.

We bred to Shaq and got 12 very talented puppies. Most did not run a lot of Derbies. Two made the Derby list, 2 had 9 pts., 1 had 8 pts., 1 had 6 pts. and it went down from there. The first to win a Qualifying and become QAA did so at just a little over 2 years of age. That was a female pup who ran only a few Derbies and got only 3 Derby pts. And then she wins a big Qual right out of Derby. Go figure.

Helen


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

That was how our Shaq female did. Ran 2 derby's I think, mostly because of a poorly timed heat cycle at 22.5 months old! So she missed the best time to run them. She got a RJ in a large Qual at 24 months old in her first one and her next Qual she won on her 25 month birthday (50 dogs too).


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Owner's contact info, please.


----------



## KeithC (May 18, 2011)

Racingace said:


> I've just bred my DB's Cracker of Club Mead ("RITZ") bitch to Shaq and the pups should be here the 1st of May. Shaq is a phenomenal dog and I was fortunate to train with Don Remain & Shaq this winter and see that not only is he an exceptional trial dog, he is a wonderful dog to train. My bitch is well-bred and is the winner of a 60+ Qual in very limited trials and I'm very excited about the pups. If anyone has an interest, please feel free to PM me.


Lynn, I'm interested in a pup let me know what you have left. You can email me at [email protected].
Thanks Keith


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

KeithC said:


> Lynn, I'm interested in a pup let me know what you have left. You can email me at [email protected].
> Thanks Keith


Keith, It looks like Racingrace made one post back in 2008 touting a litter. If he or she contacts you ask how the puppies from this litter did. Looks like they're about to turn 5 years old.


----------



## Mike Z (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a litter of Shaq puppies right now - born on St Patrick's Day. My ad is under the classifieds if you want to take a look. I still have a few left - we had 9 boys!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone have a pup from the Shaq x Baypoint's Calendar Girl breeding a little over a year agi I believe?


----------

